# Bare Escentuals vs. Bare Minerals



## entipy (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay, can someone please explain to me what the difference - if anything - is between these two?? TIA


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2007)

I thought bare escentuals made bare minerals?


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah they're the same.
The company's name is Bare Escentuals and the name of their mineral MU line is bare minerals. HTH!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tadzio79* 

 
_yeah they're the same.
The company's name is Bare Escentuals and the name if their mineral MU line is bare minerals. HTH!_

 
Yep.  That is correct.


----------



## entipy (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tadzio79* 

 
_yeah they're the same.
The company's name is Bare Escentuals and the name of their mineral MU line is bare minerals. HTH!_

 
That's what I thought. Thanks so much!!


----------



## thebeautybible (May 26, 2011)

Yeah this confuses a lot of people. Some people come over and say "oh no I use Bare Minerals" and I have to try explain that Bare Escentuals is kind of like the Brand and Bare Minerals is the products. So pretty much the same thing. Its so confusing for people though. Wish it was just the one name! lol


----------



## laloona (Jun 14, 2011)

Isn’t the same


----------



## Monsy (Jun 14, 2011)

exactly



tadzio79 said:


> The company's name is Bare Escentuals and the name of their mineral MU line is bare minerals. HTH!


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh!  Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks I am glad I read this thread! I was confused too.


----------

